# Un saluto, dselect, foobar e altre cose

## ngw

Un saluto a tutta la comunità italiana di Gentoo da un vecchio debianista che ha recentemente migrato la sua workstation  :Smile: 

Volevo chiedere, a nessuno è venuto in mente un tool come dselect ? Perchè ?

Io posso iniziare a buttare giù qualcosa in Python, magari lasciando l'onere ad altri di scrivere frontend differenti a ncurses o gtk (io quelli conosco).

C'è qualche motivo che non immediatamente chiaro per cui non è stato ancora fatto ?

Io su debian ero dselect dipendente, e mi sembra che portage sia decisamente adatto e possa avere funzionalità molto simili...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ngw wrote:*   

> a nessuno è venuto in mente un tool come dselect ? 

 

No e spero che a nessuno venga in mente. E', secondo me, la cosa piu' mal riuscita in debian.

----------

## Sym

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ngw wrote:*   a nessuno è venuto in mente un tool come dselect ?  
> 
> No e spero che a nessuno venga in mente. E', secondo me, la cosa piu' mal riuscita in debian.

 

Concordo   :Smile: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ngw wrote:*   a nessuno è venuto in mente un tool come dselect ?  
> 
> No e spero che a nessuno venga in mente. E', secondo me, la cosa piu' mal riuscita in debian.

 

Siamo già OT, ma se bsolar ha un po' di clemenza mi piacerebbe sapere le motivazioni di questa affermazione.

IMHO, se lo conosci bene dselect è superiore anche ad apt, e ce ne vuole...

----------

## Ginko

 *ngw wrote:*   

> a nessuno è venuto in mente un tool come dselect ?

 

Una nota sul nome: a chi sara' mai venuto in mento di chiamare dselect (in inglese facilmente confondibile con de-select) un software per gestire (e quindi anche aggiungere) pacchetti?

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## active

sono concorde con BlueRaven sul fatto che dselect sia un buon strumento... bisogna solo perderci un po' di tempo e impararselo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

Da buon debianista (non dico ex perchè la uso ancora su alcune macchine) mi sento di spezzare una lancia a favore di dselect, che tanto male non è. E' un ottimo tool, poco pratico agli inizi o apparentemente caotico per chi non lo conosce a fondo, ma una volta imparato ad usarlo (bene) fa la sua onesta funzione, e la fa decisamente bene. Quindi non criticatelo solo perchè va di moda farlo, la maggior parte di chi non lo apprezza è perchè non lo sa usare (bene). 

Detto questo, anche a me sembra inutile farne una "copia" in gentoo, poichè il sistema portage/emerge(/gentoolkit) è decisamente potente e fa *tutto* quello che si può volere. Quindi caro ngw, prima di tutto benveuto, poi se vuoi un consiglio prima di pensare all'implementazione di un sistema dselect-like impara ad usare bene emerge e i tool che gentoo ti mette a disposizione, vedrai che dimenticherai dselect senza problemi (te lo dice uno che ha usato e usa parecchio dselect)  :Wink: 

----------

## ngw

Non è questione di 'dimenticare' dselect.

E' un programma veramente banale da implementare, conto al massimo 1 settimana in Python, dato che altro non è che un frontend a APT.

So usare APT, come so usare dpkg, non è questo gran problema leggere una man page.

Sarebbe utile ad esempio per impostare le USE flags al volo in base alle esigenze, soprattutto per i novizi come me.

Boh, cmq amen.

----------

## shev

 *ngw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarebbe utile ad esempio per impostare le USE flags al volo in base alle esigenze, soprattutto per i novizi come me.

 

Esiste ufed (emerge -p ufed) che è una comoda intefaccia grafica per impostare in un attimo le flags preferite (anche se preferisco mettere un "USE=etc" prima di emerge -pv pacchetto). 

 *Quote:*   

> Boh, cmq amen.

 

Guarda che nessuno ti vieta di provarci e implementare questo tool, ti abbiamo semplicemento detto la nostra opinione, il perchè secondo noi un tool del genere avanza. Ma poi il mondo è pieno di gente diversa, con gusti diversi, quindi se vuoi provarci fallo pure, meglio una possibilità in più che una in meno.

p.s.: poi non ho capito la tua frase "so usare apt, dpkg etc". Non si tratta di leggere una pagina di man o usare questo o quell'altro tool (si tratta di una cosa banale e meccanica), è che gentoo ha una filosofia, un modo di rapportarsi ai "pacchetti" diverso da debian. Le dipendenze (o frammentazione dei pacchetti) in gentoo sono molte meno che in debian. Dselect da il meglio di se per quanto riguarda le dipendenze, veramente tante e non proprio semplici da seguire a volte. Qui invece il più delle volte si installa un pacchetto e questo richiede  poche dipendenze, comodamente gestibili con le varie opzioni di emerge (-p -v etc).

Poi ripeto, sono opinioni personali, non legge, quindi sei libero di farti una tua opinione e crearti il tuo tool, anzi, ti auguro anche tutto il bene e il successo possibile (sono sincero, non ironico, sia chiaro).

----------

## ngw

Ho visto UFED, ma non mi ha fatto impazzire  :Smile: 

Chiedevo appunto se c'erano delle motivazioni non immediatamente evidenti, possibilmente diverse da 'dselect fa schifo', tipo ad esempio 'Gentoo ha una sua filosofia', il che mi va più che bene, anche se, al momento, non la capisco.

ciao

----------

## bsolar

Che funzionalità vorresti implemetare?

----------

## cerri

Ma non esiste gia' qualcosa di simile??? Non ricordo il nome e sopratutto non vorrei confondermi...

Pero' io piuttosto di spezzare una lancia per dselect spezzerei le braccia dell'autore. dselect e' utile solo dopo che ci sei impazzito a usarlo... e quindi dove sta l'utilità?

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero' io piuttosto di spezzare una lancia per dselect spezzerei le braccia dell'autore. dselect e' utile solo dopo che ci sei impazzito a usarlo... e quindi dove sta l'utilità?

 

Bhe, non è poi così difficile da usare (anche se alcuni sostengono il contrario. Però c'è anche gente che sostiene che installare la debian stessa sia difficile, cosa imho assurda, a meno di assumere come metro di giudizio la bellezza e la "graficità" dell'installer  :Razz: ), e una volta appreso come funziona (ci vogliono cinque minuti, il tempo di leggersi man e info varie) si rivela comodo e utile.

Per quanto riguarda la "cosa simile" per gentoo che accennavi sinceramente non l'ho mai sentita, attendo curioso novità.

----------

## blacksword

Scusa, ma perchè vuoi fare un d-select like per gentoo? Non basta quello che la gentoo offre? Se gli dai un occhiata ti rendi conto che la gentoo è una distribuzione completa al 100%, poi se uno vuole fare le cose come si deve si documenta e si installa quello che gli serve dal portage. E poi senza offesa ma d-select può essere buono quanto vuoi ma se io devo impazzire giorni per impararmi un programma necessario solo all'installazione di pacchetti, beh imho mi cerco un altro programma!

----------

## dnix

un dselect-like sarebbe carino per chi ha la testa un po' fuori e confusa come me che adoro quel semplice programmino. io poi sono uno di quelli che se vede una dipendenza fuori posto impazzisce e distrugge la scrivania (cosa che succedeva spessa utilizzando la sid con apt-get e dselect...). quindi un programma che funziona un po' come raccoglitore di idee e che permetta di avere una chiara visione dei pacchetti installati in una pagina invece che in 10000 riche di emerge -s * non lo vedo tanto male, non so voi, ma io non mi ricordo le dipendenze dei 4800 pacchetti circa e dselect era veramente formidabile a questo scopo, anche se ogni tanto faceva le bizze, ma sempre e solo per colpa mia (lascia stare la unstable e usa la stable!)

ciao ciao

----------

## Benve

premessa: non ho mai usato dselect, ho installato solo una volta debian

Penso che uno strumento come quello sarebbe utile più che altro come frontend per qpkg e etcat, concordo con dnix

----------

## ngw

Quindi dnix eri un utilizzatore sfegatato di deborphan come me :p

E' quello il punto, so perfettamente che si possono fare le stesse cose con portage, nella stessa identica maniera in cui si possono fare con dpkg o apt-get/apt-cache (per questo avevo detto che sapevo usarli), il punto è che, almeno a mio parere, è molto più 'handy' avere tutto su una schermata e avere qualche automazione.

Ovviamente ho parlato di dselect per dare un'idea, ci sono cose di dselect che mi infastidiscono (apt-get update ti da 3 dipendenze, dselect te ne da 30, tanto per dirne una), soprattutto 'clonare' non mi piace, e la vedrei anche dura, dato che dselect è scritto in C, io uso Python e posso fare qualche giochetto i più che magari è riservato solo ai guru del C  :Smile: 

Magari faccio qualcosa in questo mese che sono in ferie, così approfitto anche per imparare a pacchettizzare, poi posto un link all'ebuild.

Se ho 5/6 utenti e del feedback apro un CVS su Savannah o Tigris, altrimenti lo uso io :p

BTW, grazie a tutti per il feedback.

----------

## shev

 *ngw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ho 5/6 utenti e del feedback apro un CVS su Savannah o Tigris, altrimenti lo uso io :p
> 
> BTW, grazie a tutti per il feedback.

 

Tranquillo, come vedi qui di feedback ne hai quanto vuoi!  :Razz: 

In bocca al lupo per il tuo progettino, quando hai pronto qualcosa sta tranquillo che troverai quanti tester vuoi tra di noi (io sono come sempre più che disponibile).

 :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *ngw wrote:*   

> E' quello il punto, so perfettamente che si possono fare le stesse cose con portage, nella stessa identica maniera in cui si possono fare con dpkg o apt-get/apt-cache (per questo avevo detto che sapevo usarli), il punto è che, almeno a mio parere, è molto più 'handy' avere tutto su una schermata e avere qualche automazione.

 

Non so se ci sono in cantiere progetti di frontend dei tool relativi a portage (a parte kportage, kemerge e la variante gnome a lungo discussa, ma probabilmente intendi qualcosa comunque non grafico o opzionalmente grafico giusto?).

Potresti chiedere in IRC o meglio nella list gentoo-dev se qualcosa del genere esiste o è in svilluppo e regolarti di conseguenza.

----------

## dnix

e comunque per quanto riguarda i tester... mi pare ce ne siano a migliaia. La differenza tra i vari k-etc o gno-etc e un gestore di pacchetti simile e' che (come il sottoscritto) esiste ancora parecchia gente affezzionata alla schermata nera con i caratteri bianchi...  :Smile:  buon lavoro!

----------

## ngw

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *ngw wrote:*   E' quello il punto, so perfettamente che si possono fare le stesse cose con portage, nella stessa identica maniera in cui si possono fare con dpkg o apt-get/apt-cache (per questo avevo detto che sapevo usarli), il punto è che, almeno a mio parere, è molto più 'handy' avere tutto su una schermata e avere qualche automazione. 
> 
> Non so se ci sono in cantiere progetti di frontend dei tool relativi a portage (a parte kportage, kemerge e la variante gnome a lungo discussa, ma probabilmente intendi qualcosa comunque non grafico o opzionalmente grafico giusto?).
> 
> Potresti chiedere in IRC o meglio nella list gentoo-dev se qualcosa del genere esiste o è in svilluppo e regolarti di conseguenza.

 

Mi comporterò indubbiamente come suggerisci.

Ho dato un'occhiata a K-Portage, e il tool sembra molto molto carino, ma porca ciccia è scritto in C++, e non sarei in grado di mantenere il mio lavoro, dato che non sono così pieno di tempo  :Smile: 

Certo il modo in cui vorrei muovermi è un pochino differente da quello di kportage, vorrei wrappare le funzionalità di portage in una classe per avere la stessa interfaccia a prescindere dal toolkit, sotto Unix ognuno ha le sue preferenze, se serve il tool grafico, che siano ncurses o GTK, deve essere libero di usarlo. Anche perchè, se in teoria io volessi usare kportage, da fan sfegatato di Gnome, avrei una bella botta da scaricare e da compilare, non è mica piacevole per un solo software  :Smile: 

Tra l'altro posso guardare come hanno fatto i ragazzi di anygui.org e togliere anche il disturbo di dover scegliere l'interfaccia.

----------

## tomc4t

Già che ci sono allora dico la mia  :Smile: 

Non ho tanta esperienza con Linux. Ho iniziato con una slackware, mi sono fatto la mia pratica e ok.

poi mi sono entrati dalla famosa falla di samba, allora ho deciso di mettere su debian.

La mia esperienza con debian: il sito ufficiale non è per niente intuitivo, migliaia di mailing list di non semplice consultazione ecc.ecc.

E poi dselect. sul sito e ovunque si dice comodo e fantastico. io in due giorni e smanettamenti non sono riuscito ad installare delle cose. conflitti di pacchetti e altre cose divertenti.

Poi gentoo

emerge pacchetto

scaricato, scaricato dipendenze, compilato.

sito: un forum e non una mailing list, molto carino e pratico.

Quindi non capisco l'ultiità di avere un dselect per gentoo, mi sembra che gentoo abbia scelto la comodità, la praticità, gli utenti non hanno voglia di sbattersi per capire ANCHE come funziona un installer. ecchè. ci sarà un motivo perchè si usa windows no? perchè si clicca e va. male ma va. gentoo potrebbe invece arrivare ad avere un prodotto clicca e va, anche in modo ottimizzato.

Adesso su due macchine ho installato gentoo, appena scopro come liberare un po' di spazio toglo debian e metto gentoo pure sul terzo ! 

Saluti!

----------

## dnix

e perche' non mettere windows 95?

----------

## tomc4t

 *Quote:*   

> e perche' non mettere windows 95?

 

scusa?

----------

## dnix

se un utente non ha voglia di capire come funziona qualcosa possono usare win95. ci possono anche far girare i giochi. Se a quacluno piace il clicca qua clicca la allora perche' non orientarsi verso red hat o mandrake o ancor meglio suse? sono sistemi gia' ottimizzati per pentium etc etc quindi non si perde neppure in prestazioni e uno non deve fare la fatica di sapere che programma sta girando sul suo computer, tanto non lo capisce.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dnix wrote:*   

> se un utente non ha voglia di capire come funziona qualcosa possono usare win95. ci possono anche far girare i giochi. Se a quacluno piace il clicca qua clicca la allora perche' non orientarsi verso red hat o mandrake o ancor meglio suse? sono sistemi gia' ottimizzati per pentium etc etc quindi non si perde neppure in prestazioni e uno non deve fare la fatica di sapere che programma sta girando sul suo computer, tanto non lo capisce.

 

Il fatto non e' questo. dselect e' stato sviluppato per semplificare la vita rispetto ad apt-get, cosa per niente riuscita (e' solo una mia opinione).

----------

## tomc4t

C'è una cosa che si chiama evoluzione.

Nessuno ti vieta di usare ancora schede perforate, così sapresti meglio come funziona il tuo programma.

Del resto quando tu usi un programma non sai mai come funziona nei dettagli. L'evoluzione dei sistemi operativi e quella di semplificare l'utilizzo dell hardware sottostanta e renderlo trasparente all'utente.

Per esempio, sono i driver che si interfacciano con lo strato hardware, chi scrive programmi fa richiami ai driver senza sapere come loro funzionino nei dettagli.

Stessa cosa per i programmi, io voglio dire: installo X e X si deve installare, nella maniera più efficiente possibile, senza fare troppe domande e facendo le cose che voglio faccia. Gentoo si sta muovendo molto bene verso l'utente finale, che non ha bisogno di molti sconvenevoli quando installa un programma.

Ed è questo un dei punti dove linux in generale deve crescere ancora: semplificare la vita dell'utente. Windows lo fa, ma lo fa davvero male e non ottimizza nulla.

Linux ottimizza tutto, ma per usarlo, devi avere un sacco di conoscenze. Tuttora non installerei mai linux sul computer dei miei amici, mi chiamerebbero ogni ora  :Smile: 

----------

## b10m

La debian sul mio portatile è durata 30 minuti... poi mi sono partiti tanti di quei porconi che dovro' dire ave marie x il resto della mia vita   :Very Happy: 

Il mio consiglio e': se fai un sw open non farlo x gli altri... fallo x te stesso. Se poi piace e funziona bene stai sicuro che anche chi ora ti è ostico probabilmente ti dara' ragione.

----------

